# new 08 se-r spec v



## abstractism (Mar 14, 2008)

hey all, I got a new sentra the other day. anyone have any tips and suggestions for breaking it in properly?

There are a few differences from my 03 sentra that I'm having to be aware of now. 
-clutch is light as a feather. my other one had some weight to it and I was really used to it. its gone now, lol.
-transmission seems like its designed to run normally around 2500-3000 rpm. is this really normal? on the other one I could easily shift around 2k and keep a decent acceleration(with respect to fuel efficiency)
-the engine is so quiet! also, I dunno but did the qr25de get weaker at low-end? or does it just have to get broken in properly? either its cause of my noobish-behavior with the different clutch, or the engine really is weaker because I stalled out this morning starting out in 1st gear. it was a sputtering stall because I had pushed the clutch back in. 
-the stereo. I definitely like the new stereo. with the other car, the console didn't seem as good. I don't want to say it sucked, but the new one has everything but the tray on top. and while that was useful, the design and aesthetics of the new one are better, imo.

other than those, I'll post what else I find. also, where's Greddy USA? anywhere near san antonio?


----------



## GreenEyedAngel (Aug 22, 2008)

Let me know what u find out -- been considering giving my girl up (97 200SX SE w/551K on her). Have had her since new, but quirks are now starting to get to me (cruise works when it wants to, driver window on 2nd episode of down but up has a trick, only 4 on fan speed on ac/heat, sunroof only closes if force guard down so can slide into place).....Hate the thought of hurting her feelings , but thinking time to let her fade gracefully. Know that bunch of this is easy to fix, but don't have shop/tool access and just had to replace her radiator fans.

Been looking at the Spec V's, not surprised that the clutch is lighter - would expect will tighten with use 

Depending on how you use your clutch (are u someone who uses to slow engine b4 hitting brakes or only when shift gears) would expect that to be something you adjust to - my understanding is the clutch was a major improvement for the 07/08 Sentras. Increase in rpm would make sense to me 2 - most Nissans want a shift at more than 2K...2500-3K would make sense. 

The stalling would irritate though - could it be a timing issue? When does it go back in for 1st checkup?


----------



## c3o5nnect (Sep 9, 2008)

You should at least break in the engine for 1k miles, as far as it being low on power maybe you should consider a few upgrades like intake and exhaust.


----------



## abstractism (Mar 14, 2008)

well, after a few months, its been treating me rather well. I think the stalling was due to the clutch being newish, and it was using regular octane fuel cause the dealer was a cheap-ass. don't bother with ancira nissan in SATX. or the nissan dealership around the 410 western side of the loop.

anyway, I've got almost 2400 miles so far, and I'm only using premium. I'm curious with the ability to upgrade this. with the difference in power between the 03 that I had and this 08 model, is there any room for improvement and still stay naturally aspirated? is there a benefit at all to replacing any or all of the exhaust system? what about the handling? can anything be added there?


----------

